# 1939? Dayton Huffman Girls bike



## npence (Jun 1, 2011)

I just picked this bike up today I believe it is a 1939 Girls Dayton badged Schmidts Flyer. with Original paint. If you have more info on this bike would love to hear it. Thanks



[/url] 


[/url]


[/url]


[/url]


----------



## balboa732 (Jun 1, 2011)

Another one Nate? Unreal


----------



## pedaling pete (Jun 1, 2011)

is it for sale?


----------



## npence (Jun 1, 2011)

It maybe if your offer is good enough.


----------



## slick (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok Nate, where the heck do you find all of these!!?? I'm going to move to Ohio I think and find me some bikes. It's like a daily occurance!


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 1, 2011)

Nate you're getting TOO good at this!

BTW, it's a "HUFFMAN" badged "Schmidt Flyer"!  Killer badge too!


----------



## JRE (Jun 1, 2011)

Awsome score


----------



## tony d. (Jun 1, 2011)

awsome bike


----------



## npence (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the great feedback. every dog has its day right I have just been on a good roll lately just hope my luck doesnt run out.


----------



## spitfire (Jun 3, 2011)

Thats a really neat bike! Great find.


----------

